# She Did Great!



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

An FFA student called a bit ago, a doe he bought from me got an Over All a Res & some other great placements!
I asked for pictures so will post them if that happens.
She is Four Love's full sister.
Good news on a trying day is always welcome.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's awesome hearing news like that always makes you feel bettee


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wonderful, always nice to hear things like that.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wonderful!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------

